

Anyvite (YC Summer 08) in the Boston Thrillist - drm237
http://www.thrillist.com/archives/2008/08/anyvite_bos_boston_services.html

======
fallentimes
Just an FYI for YC people: Thrillist was soley responsible for getting us on
to the top of delicious.com the other day. Additionally, their users browsed
an average of two more pages than our typical visitors.

Discounting prestige (yeah, I know) and from a targeted user perspective,
appearing on Thrillist for TicketStumbler was about 10x as valuable as
appearing on Techcrunch.

~~~
immad
How does one get on Thrillist?

~~~
fallentimes
Email me and I'll see what I can do.

------
stcredzero
How about an iPhone app that combines data from the calendar, contacts, and
does push notification? You just open the app up when you see the notification
on the icon, and it shows you the event, and if you reply yes or maybe, it
adds the event to your calendar. There would be a list of recent invites to
give you quick access in case you want to change your mind. A similar list of
upcoming events would also be great.

------
jexe
That's awesome, congrats! We were lucky enough to get Outalot onto the new
york Thrillist, I agree with fallentimes - it's great exposure. We saw about
3000-4000 new visitors, many of whom were engaged enough that they even
bothered to create accounts.

